# Mon. Late Report



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tried it Mon. night with the wind forcast at 5 to 10. Went to Ft. Morgan and the wind was 10 to 20 at least. Had to regroup and headed East to perdido beach and josephine bayou. The water clarity was good and managed a limit of twins. Didn't see any large fish and the fish ran from 16 to 19 inches. Mullet and redfish were everywhere and will plan a daytime trip.With all the fish i saw in the bayou, in my opinion we still have plenty of time before they start moving.
Good Fishing
bamafan611


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

great report. good sizes


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Wind has kept me at home. Good to hear you were able to regroup and get some.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice table fare!


----------

